#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Προσδιορισμός κέρδους από κατασκευή

## Evan

Αν αναλάβω μια εργολαβία π.χ. ανακαίνιση με κατ'αποκοπήν τίμημα πως προκύπτει το φορολογητέο ποσό κατά περίπτωση, έσοδα μείον έξοδα ή με συντελεστή;
1. προσωπική εταιρεία, δηλ όπως λειτουργούν οι περισσότεροι μηχανικοί μελετητές.
2. ΟΕ
3. ΑΕ

----------


## cna

Όλες οι εργολαβίες φορολογούνται λογιστικά. Ήτοι έσοδα μείον έξοδα. Η μορφή της επιχείρησης δεν παίζει κανέναν ρόλο.

----------


## cna

Σωστός ο spy για τους συντελεστές φορολόγησης. Εγώ έμεινα μόνο στο φορολογητέο ποσό...Να πούμε όμως ότι στις εταιρίες φορολογείται και το πρώτο ευρώ κέρδους.

----------


## majakoulas

Κατ' αρχήν η εργολαβία δεν είναι στα πεδία του μηχανικού, εννοώ φορολογικά δεν υπάγεται στο ΚΑΔ 7420...... παλιό, άρα συντελεστές δεν παίζουν.
Βήμα 1ο, κάνεις προσθήκη ΚΑΔ που αφορά εργολαβίες, για αυτό μάλλον θα σε υποχρεώσουν άλλα βιβλία και σίγουρα άλλα τιμολόγια. Αυτά πάνε λογιστικά.
Για προσωπικές εταιρίες, εύκολη σύσταση, η δοκιμότερη μορφή είναι Ε.Ε. εσύ ομόρυθμος με ποσοστό πολύ μικρό 1% πχ, ο αδερφός, μάνα, πατέρας ετερόρρυθμος με το υπόλοιπο. Έτσι επιχειρηματική αμοιβή, που δικαιούνται μόνο ομόρρυθμοι, θα είναι 0,01*0,5*κέρδη και αυτό θα πάει στα εισοδήματά σου και θα φορολογηθεί στην κλίμακα που είσαι, όλα τα άλλα φορολογούνται με 22% (σήμερα) αυτοτελώς στην εταιρία και αποδίδονται φορολογημένα τα κέρδη. Αυτό βέβαια αν τα ατομικά σου είναι ψηλά και όποια επιβάρυνση παέι σε συντελεστή πάνω από αυτό των εταιριών δηλ. 22%

----------


## Athan

Eγώ έχω δηλώσει και το ΚΑΔ που αφορά κατασκευή κτιρίων αλλά δεν άλλαξα βιβλία, ενώ παλαιότερα είχα εκδόσει και ΤΠΥ.

Τα έχω κάνει λάθος;

----------


## cna

Επειδή όταν έστησα το γραφείο ξεκίνησα και στα δημόσια έργα έχω να πω τα εξής:
1) Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο νέος ΚΑΔ για κατασκευή έργων Πολιτικού Μηχανικού είναι ο 4210
2) Δεν απαιτείται αλλαγή ΤΠΥ. Εγώ ένα ΤΠΥ έχω στο οποίο κόβω τόσο ό,τι αφορά την κατασκευή έργων (εργολαβία) όσο και αμοιβές επιμετρήσεων, έκδοσεις αδειών (όταν αφορά εταιρίες-επιχειρήσεις).

----------


## dimkourt

Εγώ πάντως έχω εκδόσει νέο τιμολόγιο τεχνικών έργων για τις κατασκευές στο οποίο μπορείς να κόψεις εργασία και υλικά.

----------


## Evan

είχα ακούσει κάπου ότι η εφορία σου υπολογίζει 15% κέρδος και αν δεν καταφέρεις να μαζέψεις τα ανάλογα τιμολόγια σου το προσαυξάνει κατά 5%

----------


## majakoulas

Πάνε αυτά, κάποτε ήταν με εξωλογιστικό.
Εδώ και 2 χρόνια μόνο λογιστικά.

----------


## Evan

πάει η περίοδος των παχιών αγελάδων δηλ. ευχαριστώ συνάδελφοι

όπα δηλ μπορώ να δείξω και ζημία;

----------


## cna

Ναι μπορείς να δείξεις ζημία αλλά με τυχηματικό τρόπο. Δηλαδή στις 10 εργολαβίες μπορεί η μια να είναι ζημιογόνα αλλά ενδεχομένως να κληθείς για έλεγχο.

----------


## Evan

αυτό δηλ. δεν ισχύει;

----------


## majakoulas

Τι διαφορετικό λέει???
Σου λέει υπολογίζεις λογιστικά και σου κάνουν έλεγχο να μην εμφανίζεις κέρδη λιγότερα από 12%.
Αυτό καταλαβαίνω εγώ.

----------


## cna

myri παρερμήνευσες τους συντελεστές. Οι συντελεστές που λέει ο spy δεν είναι προσδιορισμού καθαρού κέρδους αλλά φορολόγησης. Στην ατομική επιχείρηση ισχύει ότι και στις υπόλοιπες αναφορικά με τον προσδιορισμό του κέρδους. Στην ατομική επιχείρηση όμως έχεις αφορολόγητο τα 10.500 αλλά η φορολόγηση γίνεται κλιμακωτά ενώ στις εταιρίες ισχύει (μάλλον) αυτό που λέει ο spy.

----------


## cna

Μα τα συνεργεία δεν τα προσλαμβάνουν όπως τις εστεγασμένες επιχείρησης. Στα συνεργεία κολλάνε ένσημα και βάσει των ενσήμων υπολογίζεται το έξοδο. Αυτό βέβαια σημαίνει καταρχήν ότι υπολογίζεται ημερομίσθιο της τάξεως των 68 ευρώ + την εργοδοτική εισφορά και όχι τα πραγματικά 50 ευρώ που αμοίβεται ο τεχνίτης. Για τις ανακαινίσεις που δεν δηλώνονται στο ΙΚΑ τα πράγματα διαφέρουν αλλά εδώ να πούμε ότι ούτε ο εργολάβος κόβει πάντα τιμολόγιο/απόδειξη. 
Τώρα για κεράσματα που λες νομίζω ότι είχα διαβάσει στον οδηγό φορολόγησης ότι μπορούν να δηλωθούν έξοδα διατροφής του προσωπικού όπως και έξοδα μετακινήσεων αυτού. Επιπλέον αποδείξεις από ταβέρνες, καφετέριες (μόνο ποτά) περνάνε κανονικά στα έξοδα της ατομικής επιχείρησης αλλά όχι στο κάθε έργο...

----------


## Evan

> Τι διαφορετικό λέει???
> Σου λέει υπολογίζεις λογιστικά και σου κάνουν έλεγχο να μην εμφανίζεις κέρδη λιγότερα από 12%.
> Αυτό καταλαβαίνω εγώ.


άρα τελικά καταλήγει σε συντελεστή μιας και ότι και να γίνει ένα 12%Χ1,60 σαν κέρδος το χεις από χέρι

----------


## majakoulas

Κέρδη = max{ έσοδα-έξοδα ; 0,12*έσοδα}
Προφανώς έτσι ξέρεις ότι δαπάνες που σου ρίχνουν το κέρδος παρακάτω από πλευράς εισοδήματος και φορολογίας δεν παίζουν ρόλο, αλλά υπάρχει και ο ΦΠΑ

----------


## Evan

Μπερδεμένη ιστορία ο ΦΠΑ
@myri ο εργολάβος-κατασκευαστής το δέχεται γιατί πουλάει στην αντικειμενική
αυτό που λέω είναι πως αν το έξοδα είναι δυσανάλογα μικρά μετά έσοδα προσαυξάνεται ο συντελεστής κατά 60%

----------


## Evan

> οκ, 
> όμως οι τράπεζες δίνουν δάνειο για την πραγματική αξία; πως γίνεται αυτό;


  χα χα το σύστημα δουλεύει ρολόι τους δίνουν επισκευαστικό δάνειο για αλλαγές

----------


## Evan

οι τράπεζες είναι οι νταβάδες της υπόθεσης

----------

